# Todays BBQ!



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Who else on here smokes meat?

This is today's bbq! About 30lbs total, so it should last through the Rest of the Christmas
season. About 25lbs of pulled pork and 5lbs of pork loin!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah.....40 years or more.

I am doing Canadian Bacon and Irish Bacon this week.

You can also join my crazy friends at:
http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/index.php

let's rock


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats a very cool site! Im smokyjeep on there now!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

www.smokingmeatsfourm.com is good one too!! I just started smoking with a Brinkmann. Love it so far. That meat is making my mouth water!!!!!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been smokin for a couple years now, still gettin my feet wet.  Sounds like you got a good thing going on there. I'm a huge jeep fan to boot. I drive a 97 TJ. Welcome to the board.

P.S. I'm a Weber guy so I'll pretend I didn't see that web site Goob. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

XJ_Jeeper said:


> Thats a very cool site! Im smokyjeep on there now!


Cool, I will get on and we can tell each other how great we are!!!!

Just kiddin', the site is cool and I have learned much. see ya over there.

Did you use shoulders (Boston butts) for your pulled pork?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> I've been smokin for a couple years now, still gettin my feet wet.  Sounds like you got a good thing going on there. I'm a huge jeep fan to boot. I drive a 97 TJ. Welcome to the board.
> 
> P.S. I'm a Weber guy so I'll pretend I didn't see that web site Goob. :mrgreen:


Ya I don't have a Bradley either, haven't been busted yet. I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

wyogoob do you have a recipe for the canadian bacon you would be willing to share.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> XJ_Jeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a very cool site! Im smokyjeep on there now!
> ...


Ya I did! It turned out Great!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I cook a fair amount:

Brisket
[attachment=2:2jr6uiao]sliced-chopped.jpg[/attachment:2jr6uiao]

Ribs
[attachment=1:2jr6uiao]ribs-finished.jpg[/attachment:2jr6uiao]

Tri-tip
[attachment=0:2jr6uiao]tt-sliced.jpg[/attachment:2jr6uiao]


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG. I just drooled allover my desk, that tri tip looks awesome. 8)


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Ya all of that looked awesome!! :EAT:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

pkred said:


> OMG. I just drooled allover my desk, 8)


+1000. MMMMMMM . All of that stuff looks awesome!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> wyogoob do you have a recipe for the canadian bacon you would be willing to share.


I have several: Traditional Canadian, pea meal Canadian bacon, an American version of Canadian bacon, and an English or Irish version of Canadian bacon. Take your pick.

I am doing Irish bacon for the first time, it's soaking in the cure at the moment.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw Gumbo!!!!! Good lookin' brisket.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> I cook a fair amount
> Tri-tip


Gumbo...I used to cook a lot of tri-tips until the price of them seemed to triple.

I would soak them in cheap Idaho wine for a few hours, layer it with Cajun powder and bbq. it for almost an hour with indirect heat. Edge's would come out medium with the inside being on the rare side, Cajun would soak in about 1/4 of an inch...so, hot on the outside, mild on the inside.

How did you cook this one ?

Also Gumbo...what internal temp. are you looking for...150-160 ?

Thanks.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. I just drooled allover my desk, 8)
> ...


+1001!!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

goob I would take all of them.  We can start out with the traditional one first.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> Gumbo...I used to cook a lot of tri-tips until the price of them seemed to triple.


Yea, that seems to have happened to about everything these days, from skirt steak to flank steak and even tri-tip. The price of a brisket these days is rediculous.



> I would soak them in cheap Idaho wine for a few hours, layer it with Cajun powder and bbq. it for almost an hour with indirect heat. Edge's would come out medium with the inside being on the rare side, Cajun would soak in about 1/4 of an inch...so, hot on the outside, mild on the inside. Also Gumbo...what internal temp. are you looking for...150-160 ?


Sounds good! I cook mine Santa Maria style. I rub with the following, and grill to med-rare (I remove the meat at 125 and carry-over heat will take it to 135 while resting) with over hardwood coals. I like to serve on buns, brushed with garlic butter, and toasted.

---Tri-Tip Seasoning---
3 tablespoons non-iodized table salt
1 tablespoon granulated garlic
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, medium grind
1/4 teaspoon Accent (MSG)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yesterday's tri-tip......yes Gumbo, I need garlic !!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking great! The only other thing I do is slice thin across the grain.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yesterday's tri-tip......yes Gumbo, I need garlic !!


Looks awesome Kerry!!! Mouth is watering. When we going ice fishing!!?? We need some good eats on the ice!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Looks awesome Kerry!!! Mouth is watering.
> 
> Juicier than heck !! I didn't eat it though, it had a bad smell, just like the other one I bought from a big store that starts with a "C", I'll never go back there.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yesterday's tri-tip......yes Gumbo, I need garlic !!


YUM!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

22 oz bone in rib-eye, with Johny's Seasoning and a little garlic !! |-O-| |-O-|

Just for you Nor-tah !!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Drooling... must go buy one!!!!


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh man That made me drool all over!


----------

